# What is this machine?



## Takari (Mar 4, 2016)

Hello!  This is my first post here but I've been lingering for some time.

First I wanted to give a hearty thanks to all who so willingly share information on this forum.  So very generous of you all.  Thank you!

My question is about the "lathe" used in the video linked below.  Do you know what it is or what it's called?  Sorry if that's a stupid question.  I'm a newbie.

I posted this in advanced pen making because the man making the pen is well advanced.  It's mesmerizing to watch him work.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08pUuLREZR4&t=1164s


----------



## PenPal (Mar 4, 2016)

Open ended plastic fan on the motor scary safety. Beautiful pen.

Peter.


----------



## Takari (Mar 4, 2016)

PenPal said:


> Open ended plastic fan on the motor scary safety. Beautiful pen.
> 
> Peter.



Yes the fan on that buffer is definitely a workplace safety violation!


----------



## magpens (Mar 4, 2016)

"That machine" looks like a (possibly home made) dedicated pen lathe with a collet chuck.

Are you sure that is a fan on the far end of the buffer ? . From just a quick look, I think it might be the other buffer wheel.

Welcome to IAP, Takari !!!


----------



## Hawkdave (Mar 4, 2016)

The thing I noticed about his setup is, he had a central motor and was using a belt drive setup to power all of the machinery. That is not true for the Aeroplane grinder/polisher he was using.:biggrin:

You picked up on safety issues that were abundant in his workshop, but did you notice he was also barefoot. I think coming from a working environment where safety is paramount, we shudder when we see practices such as this. But, he has worked this way all of his life and still has all of his toes and fingers in tact.

I also took notice of all the home made tools he was using and how many different tools he used just for the one pen. Yes, he is a master at what he does. 

I think the machine he was using is very old and may have been changed and adapted to the type of work he is doing.

Dave.


----------



## Takari (Mar 4, 2016)

magpens said:


> "That machine" looks like a (possibly home made) dedicated pen lathe with a collet chuck.
> 
> Are you sure that is a fan on the far end of the buffer ? . From just a quick look, I think it might be the other buffer wheel.
> 
> Welcome to IAP, Takari !!!



Thanks for the welcome!

There's a moment before he starts up the buffer.  It looks like a nicked up plastic fan blade and it puts off a good amount of wind.


----------



## low_48 (Mar 4, 2016)

The lathe is often referred to as a "second operation" metal lathe. The main difference is there is no lead screw and cross slide like a conventional metal lathe. Often a sliding cutoff tool and turret tailstock on these types of machines.


----------



## Takari (Mar 4, 2016)

low_48 said:


> The lathe is often referred to as a "second operation" metal lathe. The main difference is there is no lead screw and cross slide like a conventional metal lathe. Often a sliding cutoff tool and turret tailstock on these types of machines.



Thanks for the reply!


----------



## target64 (Mar 5, 2016)

Great video, the guy making the pen has been at it for near forty years. He is from a small town in India. It is amazing what can be accomplished with old tools and skills.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Mar 6, 2016)

Masters of the Fountain Pen I would love one of these and a internship with this master


----------



## Takari (Mar 6, 2016)

Joey-Nieves said:


> Masters of the Fountain Pen I would love one of these and a internship with this master



Thanks for that link!  Who wouldn't want do that for a living!?  :  )  Maybe I'm just in my fountain pen stage of life.  It all started when I undertook a journey to improve my handwriting.  Little did I know what lay ahead.  My wife thinks I've gone nuts and I'm leaning towards agreeing with her.

Another video in that series focuses on a pen retail shop.  Interesting to hear the salesman talk about his fountain pen philosophy.


----------



## tomtedesco (Mar 6, 2016)

Guy has been doing this for 40 years and has all his fingers and toes.  People in the US look at this and comment on how unsafe it is , not that he is doing a great job.  Thank all the thousands of ambulance chasing attorney's we have here.


----------

